# Cardinal Tetra $1



## tae2610

Yesterday I want to Petsmart Arlington Highland and I saw fish on sell. And I saw Cardinal Tetra for $1.
Normally $3.99. The price good until 10/24/2010. I wish I have bigger tank than my old 5Gal XD

Have a nice day


----------



## CrownMan

Thanks for the info. I will go check it out.


----------



## Ekrindul

Looks like it is most tetras:

http://www.petsmart.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=3970431&f=Taxonomy/PET/3970431&lmdn=Pet+Type&f=PAD/Pet+Type+1/Tetras&fbc=1&fbn=Pet+Type+1|Tetras&fbx=0&ab=fishsale_b092810tetra


----------



## CrownMan

I just bought 14 cardinals and 10 Long Fin Red Minor tetras for $1 each. You need to have a PetSmart card on file to get that price. Cut and paste the link from Ekrindul and check out the other Tetras on sale. I would say there are only about 12 more Cardinals but they have quite a few of the others on sale. Should sell fast at those prices.


----------



## Ekrindul

I just picked up 10 glowlight tetras, and 2 ghost shrimp seemed to have snuck into the bag. The store in Southlake had two tanks full of cardinals. 

Why doesn't Petsmart just call them (Minor tetra) Serpae like everyone else?  The long fin Serpae are really nice. I was on the fence for a few weeks on what the last fish for my 29 were going to be. But the glowlights won out over the serpae.


----------



## digital_gods

They even have the GloFish on sale for $2.50 ea. That is a heck of a deal versus paying $4.99 ea. My son just loves those. He gets a big kick when I turn out the lights and turn on a black light to watch the fish swim around.


----------



## funkman262

Great deal. I've been wanting some cardinals but I didn't want to pay $4+ each for them. Just got 10 of them and they look great in the tank  Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## fishyjoe24

I will have to go check out the $1.00 sell.


----------



## snowball2020

i bought all of it at the stacy/75 store


----------



## tae2610

And now I have a question I m looking for f17t8 fluorescent day light (6500k) 24 inch T8 f17t8. I look around in Lawn, Home depot, and Ace But I cannot find any. Do you know some where close Arlington have these light bulbs.
Thank you


----------



## fishyjoe24

tae2610 said:


> And now I have a question I m looking for f17t8 fluorescent day light (6500k) 24 inch T8 f17t8. I look around in Lawn, Home depot, and Ace But I cannot find any. Do you know some where close Arlington have these light bulbs.
> Thank you


try 1,000bulbs.com in garland texas.

duc what fish did you get at the allen petsmart, was the old tall blonde manger there? that guy doesn't know much....


----------



## tae2610

Thank you Joe
1 more question I see on the website says 5000K = daylight
Can we plant with 5000K ? I never use 5000k I always use 6500k Daylight.


----------



## Aquaticz

I went to two Petsmarts yesterday - no cardinals. I have slso been wanting some panda corys. I went to Nature Aquarium. 10 panda corys at 4.45 a piece ( tiny ones) and 50 cardinals at 125.00 (on the smallish side) This is how I perfer to buyfish, in groups and not full grown. 
AS for bulbs---- 5500K - 10000K will work. You want a bulb with a hign CRI number. The lower the number the more it will show off reds.


----------



## digital_gods

Lowes should have those. If not, you can get the aquarium bulb they have.


----------



## snowball2020

I bought all the cardinal tetras, except some that were ill. 

one carried a lil ball of puss on its mouth and the guy said it's carrying "eggs" urgh*


----------



## funkman262

snowball2020 said:


> I bought all the cardinal tetras, except some that were ill.
> 
> one carried a lil ball of puss on its mouth and the guy said it's carrying "eggs" urgh*


Gotta love those highly trained petsmart associates lol


----------



## fishyjoe24

tae2610 said:


> Thank you Joe
> 1 more question I see on the website says 5000K = daylight
> Can we plant with 5000K ? I never use 5000k I always use 6500k Daylight.


HTH(hope this helps) it should .

http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/t5-bi-pin-programmed-start-linear-fluorescent-tubes/

http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/f54t5-high-output-fluorescent-tubes-6500k/ <-- t5 ho 4 foots 
they also have 1-6 foots


----------



## snowball2020

fishyjoe24 said:


> HTH(hope this helps) it should .
> 
> http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/t5-bi-pin-programmed-start-linear-fluorescent-tubes/
> 
> http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/f54t5-high-output-fluorescent-tubes-6500k/ <-- t5 ho 4 foots
> they also have 1-6 foots


uhmm do they sell individually? or only by case? i added it and it's only by the case...


----------



## fishyjoe24

snowball2020 said:


> uhmm do they sell individually? or only by case? i added it and it's only by the case...


both the will sell individually or by the case. I looked at the link again, it gives the price for them individually, under the price for them by the case. looks to be from 2-8 dollars depending on the brand.


----------



## snowball2020

how do you add it to your cart individually...? since they're in garland, i assume we can just pick it up individually?

what's the difference between brand? looks like the GE is almost twice as much and the sylvania is almost 3x as much!


----------



## fishyjoe24

snowball2020 said:


> how do you add it to your cart individually...? since they're in garland, i assume we can just pick it up individually?
> 
> what's the difference between brand? looks like the GE is almost twice as much and the sylvania is almost 3x as much!


I'm not sure, I never actually have bought from them before I was just told about them.
it looks to be the color spectrum, and lumens are the differents. but it sure beats petsmart and petco prices. 25-30 dollars, then dna and the fish gallery are 15-20 dollars.....

speaking of the stacy petsmart you talked about they still had 2 or three cardinals in the tank.
but i did hear some of the employees. had to help one lady with her turtle question, and another lady with her fish tank question... the teen? 18-21 year old guy was saying you feel the tank up put the dechlorinator in, then keep doing a 25% water change... I had to get up from what I was doing and tell her the right then to do. I was in there getting flourish, and some anubuis. (so hard to find when they don't spell it right on the tags).


----------



## tae2610

In the end I just end with Amazon  
Philips 382150 F17T8/TL865 PLUS Straight T8 $5.94

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-38215...56/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1286200817&sr=8-14


----------



## snowball2020

why would you buy T8 from amazon...? any HD or Lowes will have tons of them.

Joey, the only two things difference are the hrs life and lumen.

the cheapest one have the highest lumen but lowest life hr, make sense...


----------



## tae2610

snowball2020 said:


> why would you buy T8 from amazon...? any HD or Lowes will have tons of them.
> 
> Joey, the only two things difference are the hrs life and lumen.
> 
> the cheapest one have the highest lumen but lowest life hr, make sense...


I go to Ace, Lawn, and Home Depot and they DO NOT have T8 24" they DO have only T12 24 "
So I assume Americans do not care about saving energy


----------



## fishyjoe24

tae2610 said:


> I go to Ace, Lawn, and Home Depot and they DO NOT have T8 24" they DO have only T12 24 "
> So I assume Americans do not care about saving energy


try a different lowes or home depot. I also see t8 two packs here in plano for around 6-7 dollars.
and yes it makes since. pretty sure higher lumens means it will use more energy.


----------



## digital_gods

I went by Petsmart in Burleson yesterday and all the Cardinals were sold out. Was that you Tex Gal? LOL!


----------



## tae2610

digital_gods said:


> I went by Petsmart in Burleson yesterday and all the Cardinals were sold out. Was that you Tex Gal? LOL!


LOL


----------



## Roll_Tide#1

If you want quality from a petsmart digital gods, go to the weatherford petsmart. They have great looking fish. Everybody is fat and healthy.


----------



## digital_gods

Roll_Tide#1 said:


> If you want quality from a petsmart digital gods, go to the weatherford petsmart. They have great looking fish. Everybody is fat and healthy.


I hope your talking about the fish and not the employees. LOL!


----------



## tae2610

digital_gods said:


> I hope your talking about the fish and not the employees. LOL!


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## fishyjoe24

HA HA HA I think I just woke up my dog from laughing so hard.
roll tide got owned, if you want to call that.


on the half of sanity. I would like to edit roll tide #1 post.
If you want quality from a petsmart digital gods, go to the weatherford petsmart. They have great looking fish. Every FISH! is fat and healthy.

there it's fixed. but if the fish are fat does that mean some of them are pregnant or just bloated?


----------



## fishyjoe24

tae2610 said:


> And now I have a question I m looking for f17t8 fluorescent day light (6500k) 24 inch T8 f17t8. I look around in Lawn, Home depot, and Ace But I cannot find any. Do you know some where close Arlington have these light bulbs.
> Thank you


give 1000 bulbs a call they are in garland.. 2140 Merritt Dr., Garland, TX 75041

I found what you needed.
http://1000bulbs.com/product/54779/F-17T8TL865.html


----------



## OVT

PetSmart seems to be running a lot of fish sales lately. A bunch of species were $0.80 each (got some black neons, cories, etc.) Thanksgiving weekend. Botia Kubotai vere 50% off this weekend.

One thing to remember: PetSmart does give rainchecks on fish, if they are out or if the ones they have are sick. Talk to the store manager. Rainchecks are good "until bought".


----------



## fishyjoe24

yep, you just got to know the employees I got some golden killi for $1.75 each some albino cories for $1.50 each they have a lot of good fish for sale. just make sure they aren't sick and to QT them... 

side note any one looking for tanks my friend ron has 5 complete set ups on craigslist that he is trying to sell.


----------

